# BF3 PC-Patch ist da !



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. November 2011)

*Guten Morgen oder Hallo Freunde*

Wir Pc-Spieler sind zwar der kleinste Teil vom Großen PF3 Kuchen aber dafür der schönste Teil. Das merkt man wenn die PC Version gegen die Konsolen Version vergleicht. Und wir bekommen ein paar Tage(Vermuttung) eher denn Zweiten großen Patch.

Der Patch hat eine paar große schwer Punkte: Client selbst, Balance und Gameplay,Server,Share(Battelog/Facebook/Google+/etc.),Squad Gameplay.
Dieser Patch wird für uns PC-Spieler ab 7:00 Bereit stehen.

Changlog:



> --- Client-Side Changes:
> 
> *-- Visuals, Stability and Performance Fixes:*
> 
> ...


_Meine Quelle:_ Battlefield 3 (PC) - PC-Patch am Start | 4players.de: Aktuelle News über das Action Spiel Battlefield 3
_Original Quelle:_ Battlelog / Sign in
​


----------



## BernhardH (22. November 2011)

Endlich. Danke dir für die Info.


----------



## lunar19 (22. November 2011)

Schick, aber was ist mit dem Taclight?! Hab ichs übersehen oder ham die das weggelassen? Wenn dem so wäre:


----------



## BernhardH (22. November 2011)

Ich glaube das das mit dem Taclight nur nicht drinsteht, weil es eigentlich ja bekannt sein sollte.


----------



## NiP76 (22. November 2011)

lunar19 schrieb:


> Schick, aber was ist mit dem Taclight?! Hab ichs übersehen oder ham die das weggelassen? Wenn dem so wäre:


 

Ich glaube gelesen zu haben das es noch mehr notes gibt ......


Und ich muss erst arbeiten und dann kann ich erst probieren grrrrr............

im übrigen steht der Patch erst ab 0800 zu verfügung ......


----------



## MaJu1337 (22. November 2011)

Ein Punkt fehlt:
-Origin wurde entfernt
Dann wäre es sofort gekauft!


----------



## wheeler (22. November 2011)

...bis man dir etwas anderes einredet,dann verkaufst du es wieder....was interessiert dich ein patch zu einem spiel,was a.) schon länger draussen ist und b.) du es garnicht besitzt????


----------



## n1ghtt3rror (22. November 2011)

Mal schauen ob sich was geändert hat an der Taclight.


----------



## tiga05 (22. November 2011)

MaJu1337 schrieb:


> Ein Punkt fehlt:
> -Origin wurde entfernt
> Dann wäre es sofort gekauft!


 

Ea möchte aber nicht, dass du das Spiel kaufst. Also psssssssssst.


----------



## PixelSign (22. November 2011)

echt schade das dieser verdammte mörser nicht entschärft wurde... kann man nur auf gute admins hoffen, die diesen müll am besten gleich komplett restricten. oder autokill/autokick bei benutzung 
die änderungen beim squadmanagement sind klasse!
jetzt bleibt mir nur noch die frage wie der patch eingespielt wird? nur auf die server, gibts einen download, automatisch beim start des spiels? finde die informationen dahingehend immer etwas dürftig. danke für die news crimson


----------



## Yakuza (22. November 2011)

Größe?


----------



## DrFlansch (22. November 2011)

Yakuza schrieb:


> Größe?


 
Ca. 40MB

aber z.Zt. sind die Server down...


----------



## wheeler (22. November 2011)

PixelSign schrieb:


> e
> jetzt bleibt mir nur noch die frage wie der patch eingespielt wird? nur auf die server, gibts einen download, automatisch beim start des spiels? finde die informationen dahingehend immer etwas dürftig. danke für die news crimson



du hast die frage schon selbst beantwortet beim starten von origin wird der download ,nach kurzer nachfrage, gestartet.und dann heisst es warten und die unzähligen "ich sauge mit XXX geschwindigkeit" geniessen


----------



## tiga05 (22. November 2011)

DrFlansch schrieb:


> Ca. 40MB
> 
> aber z.Zt. sind die Server down...


 
Was?

Wenn ich da an die paar Gigabyte bei Battlefield BC2 denke, is das ja in wahres Wunder .


----------



## Referent (22. November 2011)

Nein, sind en bisschen mehr als 40mb, sind 484,6mb
bins grad am downloaden


----------



## wheeler (22. November 2011)

wo steht 40 mb?


----------



## b34tnu (22. November 2011)

Referent schrieb:


> Nein, sind en bisschen mehr als 40mb, sind 484,6mb
> bins grad am downloaden



jup stimmt nur starten geht immer noch net battlelog down...


----------



## n1ghtt3rror (22. November 2011)

Bei mir steht auch 484,6 MB downloade es gerade.


----------



## b34tnu (22. November 2011)

"ICH WILL UNREAL TOURNAMENT Battlefield 3 SPIEELÄÄÄN"


----------



## wheeler (22. November 2011)

ist doch unwichtig wie gross,es dauert wie es dauert.und es geht eigentlich recht schnell mit dem DL und da BL eh down ist,haben wir ja alle viel zeit jetzt oder?


----------



## b34tnu (22. November 2011)

wheeler schrieb:


> ist doch unwichtig wie gross,es dauert wie es dauert.und es geht eigentlich recht schnell mit dem DL und da BL eh down ist,haben wir ja alle viel zeit jetzt oder?


 ich habe aber nach ner 10std nachtschicht nun zeit und will nun zoggen


----------



## PixelSign (22. November 2011)

wheeler schrieb:


> du hast die frage schon selbst beantwortet beim starten von origin wird der download ,nach kurzer nachfrage, gestartet.und dann heisst es warten und die unzähligen "ich sauge mit XXX geschwindigkeit" geniessen



danke für die info


----------



## lunar19 (22. November 2011)

Maaan, ich will zoggen! Aber noch bis 10 warten


----------



## sebtb (22. November 2011)

In 38sek mit über 9Mb/s gezogen. Super Downloadserver


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (22. November 2011)

Da ist ja immer noch Origin drin, pfffffffff dann eben nicht


----------



## Firehunder (22. November 2011)

Na Toll seit Update kann ich nicht mehr auf die Karten weil ich  über firewall Origin gepannt habe die haben bestimmt was drann gedreht.Die zwingen einen dazu es on zu lassen affen die.Mein letzte Ea Spiel das steht fest.


----------



## Chaule (22. November 2011)

Och man, über die Hälfte meiner favorisierten Server ist weg.


----------



## redangle2000 (22. November 2011)

Wozu hat Origin eigentlich die Funktion "nach Updats suchen" drin, wenn er mir folgende Meldung rausschmeisst "Spiel ist auf neuesten Stand", aber wenn man Origin neustarten tut dann doch ein Update zieht?

@Firehunder:

folgendes steht in den Patchnotes:

• Single sign on from Battlelog to Origin. If you're not logged in to  Origin and join a game server, Battlelog will automatically sign you in  to Origin in the background and join the game server


----------



## Grav3 (22. November 2011)

Gut dass der Patch endlich draussen ist.. kann dann endlich heute abend mal updaten und die abstürze sind dann vllt auch mal endlich weg 
Und die Booster sind auch endlich raus


----------



## zøtac (22. November 2011)

Endlich, mal schaun obs was bringt. 

Was mich nervt sind die leute, die in wirklich JEDEM BF3 Thread lauthals verkünden das sie Origin nicht mögen.
Schön, eure Meinung ist mir egal, aber hört bitte auf damit alles zu zu spammen, ist ja schlimm.


----------



## Hademe (22. November 2011)

wheeler schrieb:


> was interessiert dich ein patch zu einem spiel,was a.) schon länger draussen ist und b.) du es garnicht besitzt????


 weil wir potenzielle Kunden sind und uns nicht auf ein Hintertürchen wie Origin einlassen. vielleicht informierst du dich ja nicht vorher wenn du waas kaufst, aber andere machen das.

Wenn Origin nicht aus BF3 verschwindet, wovon ich mal stark ausgehe, dann werde ich BF3 niemals kaufen. So einfach ist das.


----------



## TomatenKenny (22. November 2011)

*hey ma ne frage  ich hab ne 20000 leitung wo ich max mit 2,3 mb laden kann aber bei dem update hier wird mir bis zu 4,4Mb download speed angezeigt wie kann sowas gehn??? *


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (22. November 2011)

Firehunder schrieb:


> Na Toll seit Update kann ich nicht mehr auf die Karten weil ich über firewall Origin gepannt habe die haben bestimmt was drann gedreht.Die zwingen einen dazu es on zu lassen affen die.Mein letzte Ea Spiel das steht fest.


 
Meine Fresse dann geh nie wieder ins Internet! 
Geh nie wieder auf Google, Facebook und Youtube!
Fast jeder große Hersteller, beraubt dich deiner privaten Daten!(in welcher Form auch immer)

Und dann lösch das Game, schmeiß es in den Mühl oder wohin auch immer und schreib so eine Sch**** nicht ins Forum.
Wir haben genug Unterforen wo dieses Thema zerkaut wurde, wie alter Kaugumi!

Wer Origin nicht leiden kann, braucht BF3 nicht kaufen! Und wer BF3 trozdem spielen möchte muss mit Origin leben. 

Grüße EDDIE



Zum Thema:

Kann denn neuen Patch erst heute Abend testen, nach der Arbeit!
Schade ~.~*
Ich freu mich aber über euer Feedback!




ExtremTerror schrieb:


> *hey ma ne frage ich hab ne 20000 leitung wo ich max mit 2,3 mb laden kann aber bei dem update hier wird mir bis zu 4,4Mb download speed angezeigt wie kann sowas gehn??? *



Wenn ich nicht ganz schlecht in Mathe war:

2000DSL 2mb/sec
20,000DSL 20mb/sec


----------



## Hademe (22. November 2011)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Wer Origin nicht leiden kann, braucht BF3 nicht kaufen! Und wer BF3 trozdem spielen möchte muss mit Origin leben.


 Oder einfach die Konsolenfassung kaufen, was ich vermutlich auch machen werde.



EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> 2000DSL 2mb/sec
> 20,000DSL 20mb/sec


 
Setzen, Sechs!!!


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (22. November 2011)

Hademe schrieb:


> Oder einfach die Konsolenfassung kaufen.


Genau


----------



## TomatenKenny (22. November 2011)

da muss ich leider wiedersprechen ^^ 2000dsl wäre 200kbs max un en paar zerquetschte und die 20000dsl 2mb max un paar zerquetschte . wenn ich zum beispiel bei chip lade oder so da werden mir auch immer 2,2-2,3Mb angezeigt ^^


----------



## Z3Rlot (22. November 2011)

Habs nun auch drauf mal sehen wie es so ist.Antivir hat malware gefunden beim downloaden und installieren vom patch habs aber so gelassen und nichts entfernt .wird ja nichts schlimmes sein


----------



## wheeler (22. November 2011)

dann frag mal firehunter.....der wird dir schon erklären,das damit die weltherrschaft angestrebt wird,mit solchen dingen


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (22. November 2011)

ExtremTerror schrieb:


> da muss ich leider wiedersprechen ^^ 2000dsl wäre 200kbs max un en paar zerquetschte und die 20000dsl 2mb max un paar zerquetschte . wenn ich zum beispiel bei chip lade oder so da werden mir auch immer 2,2-2,3Mb angezeigt ^^



1 Mbit/s = 1.024 kbit/s
10 Mbit/s = 10.240 kbit/s
15,625 Mbit/s = 16.000 kbit/s
So hatte ich bisher immer die umrechnung im Kopf. 
Also müsste eine 20.000 DSL (20.000kbit/s) = ca. 19.520Mbit/s sein. 

So lt. Umrechner gerechnet!

Grezzte EDDIE


----------



## wheeler (22. November 2011)

scheint ja richtig gut zu funzen der patch he he he 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die liste setzt sich ehwig fort


----------



## Z3Rlot (22. November 2011)

ach naja ick hab mir nichts vorzuwerfen.auf mein rechner ist nur bf3


----------



## AbsolutStorm (22. November 2011)

Ahh nachher erstmal runterlaaden  XD


----------



## PixelSign (22. November 2011)

Hademe schrieb:


> weil wir potenzielle Kunden sind und uns nicht auf ein Hintertürchen wie Origin einlassen. vielleicht informierst du dich ja nicht vorher wenn du waas kaufst, aber andere machen das.
> 
> Wenn Origin nicht aus BF3 verschwindet, wovon ich mal stark ausgehe, dann werde ich BF3 niemals kaufen. So einfach ist das.



dann bist du aber auch kein potentieller kunde und nutzt dieses patch thema schamlos als troll-thread aus nur um anderen deinen frust mitzuteilen  .


----------



## GTA 3 (22. November 2011)

Beim nächsten Usernews bitte neutral bleiben!


----------



## d00mfreak (22. November 2011)

Zomg! Ist bei noch jemanden Avira während des Downloads angesprungen. Ich hoffe mal auf einen Fehler in der Heuristik.

Edit: Jup, war ein false positive!


----------



## Ultrawoach (22. November 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Usernews bitte neutral bleiben!


 
Der Startpost dieser Usernews, ist im Gegensatz zu deinen Usernews, absolut neutral! 

@topic:
Hat denn jetzt eigentlich schon wer den Patch getestet, und kann schon ein wenig Feedback dazu geben?


----------



## Fatalii (22. November 2011)

Bitte lasst das Thema Origin, hier geht es doch nur um den Patch.

Gerade eben ist die Installation erfolgt und nun geht es ans testen. 
Ich bin gespannt ob ich einen Unterschied entdecke. Ich berichte nachher 

MfG


----------



## lunar19 (22. November 2011)

So viel Offtopic...

Könnte vllt der Spam, dass ihr euch BF3 auch ein paar Wochen nach dem Release nicht kaufen werdet, aufhören? Das ist einfach nur nervig...

EDIT: Ich habs schon getestet, bei mir läufts...aber keine großen Veränderungen außer dem Squadmanagment...und ich hatte (zum ersten Mal) keine grünen, flimmernden Streifen


----------



## redangle2000 (22. November 2011)

Das Problem mit " Spiel funktioniert nicht mehr..." besteht leider immernoch.
Also immernoch russisch Roulette ...  beim joinen eines Servers


----------



## Ion (22. November 2011)

Danke für die Meldung, gerade mal gezogen, war in ~2 min. unten
Bin mal gespannt ob sich was verbessert hat, wird nach der Arbeit getestet


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. November 2011)

So kommt man aus der Berufs schule und will denn neuen Patch mal testen leider alles tot...-.-"


----------



## wheeler (22. November 2011)

kann nicht sein es ist zwar holprig am anfang ,aber dann gehts


----------



## Kabelgott (22. November 2011)

Wurde auch mal Zeit, die Patch Notes hören sich ja schonmal sehr gut an, .


----------



## Wrackaz (22. November 2011)

*Hier mal von mir Übergesetzt in Deutsches Sprach:
* 


-- Änderungen(Client-Sided): --

-- Optik , Stabilität , Leistungsverbesserungen: --

- Ladezeiten und Leistungsverbesserung (also Pc Anforderungen und Auslastung)
-"Schwarzer Bildschirm" fix , bei einigen PCs , sollte behoben sein damit
-Stereo und Render(Grafikauslastung...) Verbesserung für Nvidia und AMD Karten
-Verbesserung des "Stotterns/Minilaggs" bei einigen PCs die diese hatten
-viele Multi Monitor Probleme verbessert (betrifft Eyefinity / Surround)
-Bildfehler bei einigen Nvidia Modellen gefixxt
-verbesserte Ladezeiten für bestimmte Texturen
- +Konsolen Befehl “GameTime.MaxVariableFps” um Maximale FPS(frames per  second/ Bilder pro Sekunde) einzugrenzen. zb bei 60Hertz Moni 60 fps
- +Konsolen Befehl “UI.DrawEnable” um das UI
(user interface/also die Bildschirmanzeigen wie Leben Mun ,Punkte etc.) zu verbergen, für Screenshots/Videos


-- Balance und Gameplay "Verbesserungen" (PC) --

-Probleme mit sehr schnellen Maus Bewegungen verbessert
-Einige nicht vorhandene "Growler" wurden bei Insel Kharg Eroberung wieder hinzugefügt
-EOR Sound wurde wieder für SQDM und TDM eingefügt
-Du kannst deinem eigenem Fahrzeug jetzt keinen Schaden mehr zufügen wenn du auf einem freien/aussen Platz sitzt
-Granaten fallen jetzt auf den Boden wenn du erschossen wirst beim werfen

(denkt an den Effekt im Hardcore Modus !... TK ...)
-Spawn-Schutz sollte jetzt in Eroberung funktionieren, und man Spawnt generell nichtmehr allzunah an Gegnern
- dasselbe gilt für SQDM und TDM bis auf den Spawn Schutz an sich
-die Kampf Zonen (Flaggen Punkte) auf Insel Kharg wurden verändert, um  zu verhindern das die Verteidiger, nach Einnahme der ersten Basis auf  dem Flugzeugträger in die AntiAir einsteigen konnten
- Problem behoben das wiederbelebte Spieler nicht am Unterdrücksfeuer "leiden"
-Kamera Problem im KooP Modus bei Wiederbeleben behoben
-Joystick-Tote Zone hinzugefügt (übersteuerung)
-Soundfehler beim Klettern an Leitern behoben
-Einige Fehler bei den Waffensounds behoben
-Schwimmgeräusch-Wiederholungsfehler/Echo behoben


-Schaden erhöht bei Helikopter Miniguns, AA Waffen, und Jet Waffen gegen Infantrie/Soldaten
-Schaden erhöht bei Helikopter Miniguns gegen Jeeps
-Reduzierter Physischer Einschlagsschaden von AA Waffen, unter Beschuss  verliert man nun nichtmehr die Kontrolle (von Fahrzeugen...)
-leicht erhöhter Schaden der 44 Magnum
-erhöhte Reichweite und Minmalschaden der .357 Munition der MP412 Rex
-leichte Erhöhung der Reichweite bei P90 MP7 PDW-R
-leichte Erhöhung der Reichweite der 5,56er Munition der PDW-R und verringerter MinimalSchaden auf lange Distanz
-leichte Verringerung der Minimal Reichweite der MK11,SVD und der M39 EMR 7,62mm Autosniper
-Verringerung des Maximal Schadens und der Maximal Reichweite der G3 und der Scar-H 7,62 mm
-Verringerter Schaden der Stinger und Igla gegen Luftfahrzeuge
-Erhöhter Schaden und Reichweite der 40mm BUCK rounds (das ist der Waffenaufsatz mit Schrot)
-reduzierter Schaden von 50er Kalibern gegen Helicopter
-überarbeite T90 Kanistermunition gleich der Abrams Kanistermunition


-- User Interface HUD Änderungen --

- +Runden Dauer und Ticket Zusammenfassung beim EOR (im END Screen denke ich)
- +Verbesserter Squad Ausgleich - sollte intuitiver Funtionieren
- grosse Änderung an der Squad-Join Funktion ,mehr dazu unten
- Problem behoben Keybindings während des Spiel zu erstellen
- Verbesserte Fehlermeldungen bei Disconnects durch Battlelog

-- Schnell Info für die veränderten Squadeinstellungen --

- Auto-Suche ein Squad Funktion- entfernt
- jetzt ist es möglich Squads auch allein zu betreten
- Geänderte Reihenfolge der Optionen - Squad Verlassen , Freund einladen , Team Wechsel
- Privates Squad-Funktion deaktiviert wenn Allein (1/4),
wenn mehrere Spieler im Privaten Squad bis auf 1/4 verlassen, wird es automatisch öffentlich
- Alle VOLLEN Squads werden nun Blau Angezeigt im Auswahlscreen
- ebenso werden alle freien Spieler die keinem Squad beitreten unten im Menu-Punkt Blau angezeigt
- Squads die leer sind werden Weiss angezeigt, man kann allen weissen Squads beitreten


-- Server Update Highlights --

-EOD BOT EXPLOIT - rausgenommen (das war der EOD bot ERF-FARM Exploit)
-Mehrere Absturzursachen behoben
-Anti Stats Padder Vorkehrungen getroffen, Ranked Server nun verboten aberwitzige Settings zu nutzen
-Verbesserte Teamkill-Autokick Funktionen
-Support für Unranked Server, diese schicken keine Stats mehr ans  Battlelog aber die Admins können nun alle Funktionen des Servers  bearbeiten

-- Neue Battlelog Funktionen für Twitter Facebook etc. --(darauf gehe ich jetzt nicht mäher ein , findet ihr allein.)

EOR - End of Round denke ich mal .


ÜberGesetzt by [R0AR]Wrackaz , SchreibrechtsFehler sowie Grammathematik könnt ihr behalten. greetingz !

Ihr könnt uns besuchen unter:

http://www.clan-roar.de





PS:

Ich persönlich finde den Patch soweit ganz ok, einige Sachen waren wie immer übertrieben , z.b. die AA zu "buffen" gegen Infantrie, dort war es vor dem Patch schon möglich locker 40-1 zu spielen , desweiteren finde ich das "nerfen" der G3 ziemlich sinnlos, da auch im REAL LIFE diese Waffe einfach genial ist (ja schon selbst geschossen...), und im Game ja doch ein wenig Skill dazugehört um mit der Waffe abzugehen , die meisten werden dann wohl zu der ebensostarken M416 mit 31Schuss im Magazin wechseln, bzw. zurückwechseln.

Ob der Taclightfix hier im Patch ist konnte ich selbst zwischen den Zeilen nicht lesen.

Desweiteren wäre das IRNV auch ein Thema , auch wenn die Meinungen dort weit ausseinandergehen , ist es Fakt das , dieses Visier Wärmequellen entdeckt , so ist es zumindest konzipiert. Ingame werden aber zum Beispiel Flammen von Feuer , oder gar Lampen , die Wärme Abstrahlen , nicht ausreichend angezeigt , man sieht NUR Gegner, das ist meiner Meinung nach ein etwas schlechterer Wallhack , und gerade im Hardcoremodus merkt man kaum etwas von den "Nachteilen" dieses Visiers. 

Für mich eindeutig unspielbar als Visier , da man eigentlich niemanden übersehen kann. 
(Soll heissen , ich spiele es nicht weil ich es für extrem noobig halte, und da ich auch so gute K/Ds und W/Ls habe , würde ich mit dem "DING" wohl des öfteren gebannt, 
für mich zählt auch diese Ausrede nicht : " Ich benutze es nur weil ich durch die übertriebenen Lichteffekte kaum was sehe" denn!! wie auch beim IRNV funktioniert es bei ALLEN anderen Visieren das : Durch das Anvisieren durch RechtsKlick - die meisten Lichteffekte ausgeblendet werden und man sehr gut , sieht .)


Das ist meine Meinung dazu. Ich diskutiere nicht ich stelle fest.Deswegen werde ich noobflame diskret ignorieren.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (22. November 2011)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> 1 Mbit/s = 1.024 kbit/s
> 10 Mbit/s = 10.240 kbit/s
> 15,625 Mbit/s = 16.000 kbit/s
> So hatte ich bisher immer die umrechnung im Kopf.
> ...


 
Ich hab ne 32000, und die Tage hab ich das Spiel selber mit ~10 Mbits Sec downloadet zwar hatte der Download in der Mitte für ein paar Minuten angehalten was bei mir immer so ist ging dann aber reicht schnell weiter, das Gesamte Spiel hat bei mir gerade mal 20 Minuten gedauert, ein paar Tage zuvor hab ich es zu später Stunde downloadet da waren es aber gerade mal 1.1 MB, es hatte ~3 Stunden gedauert.


----------



## Dr|Gonzo (22. November 2011)

Bin mal gespannt, wie sich die Jets und Chopper jetzt so machen, da die Bordkanone verstärkt wurde und boden-luft-Raketen weniger schaden anrichten sollen...


----------



## robbe (22. November 2011)

Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> Ich hab ne 32000, und die Tage hab ich das Spiel selber mit ~10 Mbits downloadet, ein paar Tage zuvor hab ich es zu später Stunde downloadet da waren es aber gerade mal 1.1 MB.


 
Ich glaub die Geschwindigkeitsanzeige von Origin stimmt hinten und Vorne nicht. Benutzt beim nächsten Origin Download mal ein extra Programm das euch die aktuelle Geschwindigkeit anzeigt.


----------



## Fatalii (22. November 2011)

redangle2000 schrieb:


> Das Problem mit " Spiel funktioniert nicht mehr..." besteht leider immernoch.
> Also immernoch russisch Roulette ...  beim joinen eines Servers


 Das kann ich bestätigen.
Bis auf das Squatmanagement sind mir keine Änderungen aufgefallen.
Die Taglights sind immer noch so hell wie zu Beginn.

MfG


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (22. November 2011)

Wenn du während des Downloads unter das B3 Bild auf eines der beiden kleinen Symbole mit dem Kurser drübergehst zeigt es das an. Ich hab den Patch gerade runtergeladen es hat ~ 2 Min gedauert.


----------



## Tilleynator (22. November 2011)

hey leute ich habe mal eine frage.......als das update da war (bzw.bevor es da war)funkt. bf3 noch...jetzt steht bei origin ein orangener button mit "installieren"(ich hoffe sie meinen das update,muss ja eig.)....alles klar und ich drücke drauf...eine minute lang steht da "wird installiert" und plötzlich ist dann dort wieder der orangene button und nichts ist passiert(ich kann auch garnicht mein battlefield starten)

würde mich um eine lösung des problems freuen


----------



## jensi251 (22. November 2011)

Nicht gerade viel umgesetzt


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (22. November 2011)

Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> Ich hab ne 32000, und die Tage hab ich das Spiel selber mit ~10 Mbits Sec downloadet zwar hatte der Download in der Mitte für ein paar Minuten angehalten was bei mir immer so ist ging dann aber reicht schnell weiter, das Gesamte Spiel hat bei mir gerade mal 20 Minuten gedauert, ein paar Tage zuvor hab ich es zu später Stunde downloadet da waren es aber gerade mal 1.1 MB, es hatte ~3 Stunden gedauert.



Na ja Die Server müssen auch mit machen! Das sie keine 32Mbit durch die Leitung jagen sollte wohl klar sein.
Und das 32Kabel schneller ist als DSL, ist auch keine Frage!


----------



## Dynamitarde (22. November 2011)

Wie lange dauert es, bis das Update durch ist!?!


----------



## wheeler (22. November 2011)

bei mir,allerdings heute morgen ,alles in allem < 10 minuten


----------



## Dark Messiah (22. November 2011)

ich kann den patch nicht mal runterladen, er startet den download und  sagt dann sofort dass die installation abgeschlossen ist...
evtl. serverüberlastung?
P.S.: hab die russian edition


----------



## lunar19 (22. November 2011)

> bei mir,allerdings heute morgen ,alles in allem < 10 minuten



Bei mir auch


----------



## djnoob (22. November 2011)

Du musst das und das runterladen.
UNd später dann auf deutsch umsetzen.

Deutsch patch findet ihr hier.


----------



## slayerdaniel (22. November 2011)

Dark Messiah schrieb:


> ich kann den patch nicht mal runterladen, er startet den download und  sagt dann sofort dass die installation abgeschlossen ist...
> evtl. serverüberlastung?
> P.S.: hab die russian edition


 
Also ich klad mit Fullspeed 1,7 MB die Sekunde runter. An den Servern kanns also eigentlich nicht liegen.


----------



## Dark Messiah (22. November 2011)

djnoob schrieb:


> Du musst das und das runterladen.
> UNd später dann auf englisch umsetzen.
> 
> Deutsch patch findet ihr hier.


 danke, aber ich hab die multi10 version im spielordner, daran kann es nicht liegen


slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Also ich klad mit Fullspeed 1,7 MB die Sekunde runter. An den Servern kanns also eigentlich nicht liegen.


 hmm okay


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (22. November 2011)

Die Performance hat sich nicht geändert seit dem Patch es läuft mit meinen beiden 570 GTX und dem i72600K noch genau so schlecht auf manchen Maps wie vorher. In machen Passagen wie auf Canals oder Operation Firestorm ruckelt es, und das ist ziemlich nervig und die Grafik runterstellen möchte ich nicht.


----------



## wheeler (22. November 2011)

mein system ist schwächer als deins und da ruckelt nichts....


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (22. November 2011)

Spielst du auch mit Maximalen Details?


----------



## noobtuber (22. November 2011)

hey leute kann mir wer helfen? ich hab mir auch gerade den patch runtergeladen und installiert, aber wenn ich das spiel starten will kommt immer ne error meldung " bf3.exe ist keine gültige win32 datei..." oder so ähnlich..  achja: werden bei euch wärend der istallation des patches auch ständig viren gefunden ?^^


----------



## MezZo_Mix (22. November 2011)

*• Removed FIND ME A SQUAD option*

Das beste was mir jemals Passieren Konnte ;D, jetzt können ich und meine Kollegen einfach n Squad nehmen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (22. November 2011)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> *• Removed FIND ME A SQUAD option*
> 
> Das beste was mir jemals Passieren Konnte ;D, jetzt können ich und meine Kollegen einfach n Squad nehmen.


 


noobtuber schrieb:


> hey leute kann mir wer helfen? ich hab mir auch gerade den patch runtergeladen und installiert, aber wenn ich das spiel starten will kommt immer ne error meldung " bf3.exe ist keine gültige win32 datei..." oder so ähnlich..  achja: werden bei euch wärend der istallation des patches auch ständig viren gefunden ?^^


 
Eigl sollte Origin den Patch von allein Downloaden?....


----------



## djnoob (22. November 2011)

Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> Die Performance hat sich nicht geändert seit dem Patch es läuft mit meinen beiden 570 GTX und dem i72600K noch genau so schlecht auf manchen Maps wie vorher. In machen Passagen wie auf Canals oder Operation Firestorm ruckelt es, und das ist ziemlich nervig und die Grafik runterstellen möchte ich nicht.


 
wie sind deine settings?
Ruckeln tut, wenn du zu stark die grafik aufgdreht hast, habe ja fast das gleiche hardware wie du .
Mit max details kannst du es eh vergessen .


----------



## MezZo_Mix (22. November 2011)

Warum kann man es mit max Vergessen? selbst mein PC packt ultra mit 2Mal Kantenglättung auf stabile 30-40FPS ..... Nicht mal eine Map hat geruckelt & ich Fliege Oft Jet Heli


----------



## hwk (22. November 2011)

redangle2000 schrieb:


> Setzen *6!*
> 
> 1Byte = 8Bit
> 1kBit = 1000Bit
> ...




so leider auch nicht ganz richtig  1 kByte = 1 kiloByte = 1000 Byte.... 1 kiByte = 1 kibiByte = 1024 Byte


----------



## djnoob (22. November 2011)

So sehen meine settings aus:


----------



## TomatenKenny (22. November 2011)

lol bei mir is sind jetz genau die ersten paar punkte die im changlog aufgelistet sind passiert,. was vor dem patch nich war ...und die *abstürze die bis zum PC neustart führen und Battlefield3.exe funktioniert nicht mehr* sind immer noch da .. genauso mit den minirucklern -.- die hat ich vorher auch net grr . und das tactical light is jetz noch heller *LOOOOOOL*


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (22. November 2011)

djnoob schrieb:


> wie sind deine settings?
> Ruckeln tut, wenn du zu stark die grafik aufgdreht hast, habe ja fast das gleiche hardware wie du .
> Mit max details kannst du es eh vergessen .


 
Hallo

Ich hab das Problem behoben, hab Vsync eingeschaltet und jetzt läuft es auch auf Canals an der kritischsten Stelle ohne Ruckler, der rest läuft auf Max.


----------



## Cube (22. November 2011)

Kaspersky und Antivir erkennt den patch als Virus


----------



## djnoob (22. November 2011)

ignorieren


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (22. November 2011)

Oder Avast installieren, ich hab das Programm seit jahren und es hat noch keinen solchen Fehler gezeigt dazu ist es kostenlos, und macht ~2 mal am Tag ein neues Update


----------



## Cube (22. November 2011)

lol geil wie Kaspersky rum heult wegen Malware


----------



## lunar19 (22. November 2011)

Hab auch Avast und der hat nüschts gesagt...worklich gutes Programm


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (22. November 2011)

Avast ist das beste Virenprogramm was ich jeh hatte, hatte die Jahre zuvor auch immer Avira doch irgentwann gingen mir die Update Probleme auf die Nerven, installiere Avast und Registriere dich im Programm kostenlos und es gibt solche Probleme nicht mehr.


----------



## Nico Bellic (22. November 2011)

Lade gerade mit dem Internetstick


----------



## Dynamitarde (22. November 2011)

Spiel wird installiert ...  

      Es wird auf den Abschluss der Installation gewartet
Seit 12 Uhr.


----------



## Eckism (22. November 2011)

Bei mir will der ständig das ganze Spiel nochmal aus dem Internet ziehen.

In ca. 31 Stunden wäre es dann fertig...was soll der Käse? Die DVD im PC interessiert den garnicht!
Weiß jemand, was ich da machen kann?


----------



## Nico Bellic (22. November 2011)

Jetzt hat Origin aufgehört zu laden 
Origin sagt mir 0.0 Kb/sek und der Download schreitet nicht voran. Ich habe aber permanent Traffic, der nur aufhört, wenn ich den Download pausiere. Habe jetzt 22,33 % und es tut sich nichts mehr...
Werde wohl später mal weiterversuchen...


----------



## kühlprofi (22. November 2011)

MaJu1337 schrieb:


> Ein Punkt fehlt:
> -Origin wurde entfernt
> Dann wäre es sofort gekauft!


 
immer noch so paranoide user hier^^ lächerlich
Ea ist's schnuppe ob du das Spiel kaufst ...


----------



## Z3Rlot (22. November 2011)

sehe ick auch so jeder sollte das für sich entscheiden und ich gehe och andere wege um es zu zocken .hab nur bf3 aufm rechner und das isses mir och wert


----------



## mythus (22. November 2011)

Mh erst war der Download so schnell fertig dann sagte Origin das BF3 nicht installiert ist hat das noch jemand jetzt geht nix mehr, wenn ich im sagen neu Installieren, fängt er an aber paar Minuten später wieder nur der Butten zum installieren. so ein Scheiß.


----------



## kühlprofi (22. November 2011)

Bei mir war das update nach zwei drei Minuten heruntergeladen und installiert. Lässt du Origin in einer Sandbox oder so laufen?


----------



## hfb (23. November 2011)

ExtremTerror schrieb:


> *hey ma ne frage ich hab ne 20000 leitung wo ich max mit 2,3 mb laden kann aber bei dem update hier wird mir bis zu 4,4Mb download speed angezeigt wie kann sowas gehn??? *


 

Gar nicht. Ignoriere das. Bei mir zeigt Origin grad 255 KB/s an, meine Leitung ist aber nur 120 KB dick. Entweder macht die Telekom nachts die Bremse raus oder die Downloadspeedanzeige bei Origin spinnt.

Edit: wow, schon 150 MB da, vielleicht stimmt die Anzeige und die Telekom löst wirklich nachts die Bremse...
da krieg ich den Patch ja in weniger als einer Stunde...das ist revolutionär.


----------



## wheeler (23. November 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Bei mir war das update nach zwei drei Minuten heruntergeladen und installiert. Lässt du Origin in einer Sandbox oder so laufen?


dito  wir sind halt auserwählte lol


----------



## Memono (23. November 2011)

wheeler schrieb:


> dito  wir sind halt auserwählte lol


 
Nein, nur melden sich die User, bei denen es funktioniert in den seltensten Fällen...


----------



## skdiggy (24. November 2011)

bei mir laggt alles seit dem Patch


----------



## aiming (24. November 2011)

hfb schrieb:


> Gar nicht. Ignoriere das. Bei mir zeigt Origin grad 255 KB/s an, meine Leitung ist aber nur 120 KB dick. Entweder macht die Telekom nachts die Bremse raus oder die Downloadspeedanzeige bei Origin spinnt.
> 
> Edit: wow, schon 150 MB da, vielleicht stimmt die Anzeige und die Telekom löst wirklich nachts die Bremse...
> da krieg ich den Patch ja in weniger als einer Stunde...das ist revolutionär.


 

Eher unwarscheinlich^^ denke eher die Anzeige spinnt. Was hast du denn für ne Leitung?^^


----------



## 0815klimshuck (24. November 2011)

Hab gestern mal 3 x 19" an meine Büchse geknallt und NVidia surround vision getestet 


http://youtu.be/3eICTBK3OA0


----------



## cultraider (24. November 2011)

also der patch hat jetzt nicht so die super verbesserungen gebracht.

wenn ichs das erste mal starte kackts ab und ab und zu mal wenn ich auf nem neuen server connecten will.
aber immerhin mit fehlermeldung.

nen kumpel ist einfach so BtD


----------



## kühlprofi (24. November 2011)

Was hast du denn für ne Fehlermeldung?
Ich habe gemerkt, dass das joinen einmal nicht klappt, wenn man das Spiel zuvor nicht "korrekt" übers ingame menu beendet, anstelle einfach das Game-Window schliesst. Denke mal die Session wird so nicht richtig beendet, was natürlich erst bei erneutem joinen von Battlelog "bemerkt" wird und das Spiel dann eben nicht startet / joint. Bei erneutem joinen klappts aber dann..
Ausserdem werden User als Online angezeigt obwohl sie schon lange offline sind, das aber auch nur, wenn man sich aus Battlelog nicht "ausloggt" sonder einfach den Browser schliesst.
Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber evtl. ist der Verursacher der "Fehler" ja der User selbst ? Achte dich doch nächstes mal ob du das Spiel immer sauber beendest und dich artig ausloggst.. Ich sage das nur weil das im IT-Support immer der erste Gedanke ist und der wird meistens mit: "nö ich hab gar nichts gemacht, war einfach plötzlich so" beantwortet ^^..



@0815kimluck äähh shuck

Nettes Video, Musik und ein schönes Spielparadies hast du da  
Ich benutze im Moment meinen 100cm TV, macht auch riesig Spass..
So einer http://www.samsung.com/ch/system/consumer/product/2009/04/02/le40b530p7wxzg/LExxB530_DKV_d_d.jpg




Gruss Kühlprofi


----------



## Totalwarrior (24. November 2011)

Hat eig. einer auch das Problem,dass er beim ersten Joinen nicht reinkommt, weil man zuvor Origin gestartet hat ( vor dem ganzen Battlelog usw.)?


----------



## kühlprofi (24. November 2011)

Totalwarrior schrieb:


> Hat eig. einer auch das Problem,dass er beim ersten Joinen nicht reinkommt, weil man zuvor Origin gestartet hat ( vor dem ganzen Battlelog usw.)?



Also ich starte immer Origin zuerst, dann klicke ich auf BF3 daddeln und werde direkt bei Battlelog angemeldet. Funktioniert eigentlich immer problemlos.
Wieso startest du denn Battlelog "manuell"??


----------



## Dynamitarde (24. November 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Also ich starte immer Origin zuerst, dann klicke ich auf BF3 daddeln und werde direkt bei Battlelog angemeldet. Funktioniert eigentlich immer problemlos.
> Wieso startest du denn Battlelog "manuell"??


 So soll es ja auch gemacht werden


----------



## kühlprofi (24. November 2011)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> So soll es ja auch gemacht werden


 Und wer sagt das?


----------



## hfb (24. November 2011)

aiming schrieb:


> Eher unwarscheinlich^^ denke eher die Anzeige spinnt. Was hast du denn für ne Leitung?^^


 
Die beste die ich kriegen kann, DSL1000.
Nein, ich habe keine Null vergessen.
Ich hasse DLCs, nur online vertriebene Spiele und Patches über 30 MB.


----------



## Totalwarrior (25. November 2011)

weil es sonst nicht über "Joining Server" hinweggekommen is


----------



## Bier (26. November 2011)

Totalwarrior schrieb:


> Hat eig. einer auch das Problem,dass er beim ersten Joinen nicht reinkommt, weil man zuvor Origin gestartet hat ( vor dem ganzen Battlelog usw.)?


 Jo, hab ich auch immer -.-


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. November 2011)

Bei mir kratzt es immer beim 1. mal auf einen Server joinen ab, beim 2. Versuch klappts immer. Und zum Glück sind die nervigen, grünen Frames weg


----------



## C4Alive (1. Dezember 2011)

kann man den Patch auch manuell runterladen???

an meinem Gaming PC is ne scheiß Leitung. da dauert es stunden. 

ging bei den BFBC2 Patches auch.
da hab ich´s in Nürnberg in meiner Wohnung mit 32 000 gezogen und daheim installiert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Dezember 2011)

C4Alive schrieb:


> kann man den Patch auch manuell runterladen???
> 
> an meinem Gaming PC is ne scheiß Leitung. da dauert es stunden.
> 
> ...



kannst du den PC nicht mitnehmen ? Hab ich bis vor ein Paar Monaten auch immer gemacht, als ich noch einen langsamen Anschluss hatte.
P.S. Ist dein Nick identisch wie in BC2 ? Irgendwoher kam mir der Name nämlich bekannt vor


----------

